# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Yêu cầu phần mềm >  [tìm phần mềm] theme wizard

## hc_066

hiện nay thì có phần mềm làm slide 3d là thêm wizard . mọi người ai có phần mềm này không gửi cho mình với . tks mn

----------

